# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuw verkeerd aangeprikt?

## Anne80

Ongeveer een maand geleden hebben ze bij mij een proefblokkade gemaakt in mijn onderrug. Tijdens het zetten van de blokkade kreeg ik heel erg veel pijn in mijn linker bovenbeen. Nu heb ik er nog steeds last van. Doordat ik dit weekend behoorlijk aan de diarree was heb ik er nu nog meer pijn van.

Voor de pijn in mijn onderrug slik ik ± 2 maanden Lyrica. Dit hielp tot voorkort heel erg goed. Ik kon weer mijn dingen doen die ik voorheen ook deed. Alleen de pijn in mijn been blijft zeuren. Zou het kunnen dat de zenuw toch niet goed was aangeprikt? Heeft iemand ook zo iets meegemaakt?

Ik had eerst een afspraak staan voor de definitieve blokkade, maar die heb ik toch maar weer afgebeld. Ik durf hem niet te laten zetten. Ik ben bang dat de pijn alleen maar meer word in mijn been. Verder ben ik door mijn reva-arts doorgestuurd naar Rijndam om daar klinisch te revalideren. Zelf denk ik dat ik daar meer aan heb dan aan de blokkade. Ook de reva-arts vond dat ik heel goed na moest denken of ik de blokkade wel liet doen. Dat was het laatste duwtje om toch maar de afspraak voor de blokkade af te bellen.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Anne,

Het zou kunnen dat ze de verkeerde zenuw aangeprikt hebben. Mijn vader heeft dat met zijn definitieve blokkade in zijn nek gehad.
Aangezien ik binnenkort ook een definitieve blokkade in mijn nekzenuw krijg ben ik er zeker niet gerust op. Bij de proefblokkade hielp alleen het lokaal verdovende middel bij me. Dus vandaar dat ze toch de definitieve willen proberen.

Ben je bij een anesthesist in het GHZ geweest ?

----------


## Anne80

Nee ik ben bij een anesthesist geweest in het Erasmus MC. Ook daar kan het dus misgaan.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Anne,

Ja het zijn ook mensen.
Maar wil je veel succes wensen met je revalidatie programma. Ik ga duimen dat je er een stuk mee vooruit gaat.

Voor mezelf hoop ik dat ze de goede zenuw op de goede plaats aanprikken.

----------


## katje45

Hallo Anne, 

Hoe gaat het met je revalidatie programma ?

Bij mij nu na 3 weken lijkt de definiteve blokade te gaan werken. Voel het wel, maar net of het ergste randje eraf is.

----------


## Anne80

Hoi Katje,

Revalidatie is helaas nog niet gestart. Op 23 december mag ik voor het eerste gesprek naar de revalidatie-arts. Hoop dat ik snel kan starten met de revalidatie daarna.

Verder heb ik wel wat medicijnen af kunnen bouwen de laatste tijd. Het gaat nu best goed met mijn rug. Heb er zelfs minder pijn is dan toen ik nog oxy gebruikte.  :Wink:  Daar ben ik echt heel erg blij mee. Hoop in de toekomst verder af te kunnen bouwen.

Groetjes, Anne

----------


## katje45

Hoi Anne,

Goed te horen dat je medicijnen hebt af kunnen bouwen en het een stuk beter gaat. Ga duimen dat dit verder voor je doorzet.

Veel succes dinsdag!

----------

